# Startx somente como root

## hayko

Bom dia pessoal, sou novo na utilização do gentoo, na verdade é a primeira instalação que estou fazendo.

O sistema estava funcionando normalmente, porém depois de um reboot não consigo mais rodar o startx como usuarios, somente como root.

Também estou recebendo uma mensagem assim. "This is hayko.unkown_domain"

Alguma ideia?

Desde já agradeço a atenção.

----------

## visterine

Estou com o mesmo problema.

Só consigo logar em modo root.

Até entra a tela grafica de login, aparece meu usuário, digito a senha mas não loga.

 :Sad: 

----------

## visterine

Consegui com essa dica:

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=59037

supondo usuário jose e home dele setado para /home/jose

cp -a /etc/skel /home/jose

id jose (para ver o grupo primário e usar no próximo comando)

chown -R jose /home/jose

chmod 700 /home/jose

----------

## Xinitrc

Mas se eu estiver correto, se estiver o KDE,é só digitar:

sddm

que tu já entra na tela de login,depois é só digitar o login e senha e fazer a festa.

----------

